# "Dry" Highlighters



## Southern Presbyterian (Sep 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where you can purchase "dry" highlighters (that do not use liquid in them that bleeds through the pages of your Bible)? I don't mean the "crayon" type that you can get a CBD either. I bought one at a local office supply place that has since stopped stocking them, but I can not find them any where else. They are by Accent, I believe. I've check at Staples, Office Depot, etc., even their websites, to no avail. Anyone have any suggestions of where else to try?


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 24, 2008)

Yellow colored pencil works great.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Sep 24, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Yellow colored pencil works great.



I use Crayola colored pencils. Looks good. No mess. No "bleed through." You can get them most any where...even grocery stores!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Sep 24, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Yellow colored pencil works great.



That's what I use and have used for years.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Sep 24, 2008)

Hubby uses coloured pencils


----------



## Dwimble (Sep 24, 2008)

Here ya go:

Assorted Dry Highlighters set of 4


----------



## merkitheology (Sep 24, 2008)

This is one place that I have found them. Swanson 5 Color Dry Highlighters - Berean Baskets


----------



## matthew11v25 (Sep 24, 2008)

I have never used colored pencils, do you highlight or underline with them and do they leave impressions on the opposite page.

I have been using these: Pens for Bibles « Soul deSaenz


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 24, 2008)

Go right over the words. It does not 'leak' through.


----------

